# Let Us Suggest Your Avatar... :d



## devdev

So the number of folks without an Avatar on the forum is too high, in the spirit of fun we are going to suggest avatars for people, on a completely arbitrary basis, it would be nice if this encouraged people to customise their profiles a little more.

Starting off with @paulph201 here is my recommendation:

Goats jumping over an olive tree 






@maggie follett here is something:






If you see someone cruising around with no avatar, please make a suggestion for them here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy

I like the no avatar avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

eviltoy said:


> I like the no avatar avatar


 
Ahhh come on ET, you need to at least mod the no avatar avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> I like the no avatar avatar


Ooh, this thread is going to give you trouble.

*NOTICE, NOTICE, NOTICE TO ALL MEMBERS*

@eviltoy has express and official permission to have the "No Avatar" as his avatar. 

By order

Management.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

How about this? @eviltoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

But @devdev we did not have a vote to say you can put your name back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

RoSsIkId said:


> But @devdev we did not have a vote to say you can put your name back.


 
*speechless*


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha this is gonna be fun!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

devdev has my vote and he has more admin powaz than me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

devdev said:


> How about this? @eviltoy
> 
> View attachment 7244



On ratava sounds like drugs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

It was high time for devdev to take his name back. He held put long enough. ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

If I were to suggest a avatar for @eviltoy then @Rob Fisher would give me another fine....


----------



## devdev

eviltoy said:


> On ratava sounds like drugs


 
Ratava addiction is a hell of a thing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

PeterHarris said:


> If I were to suggest a avatar for @eviltoy then @Rob Fisher would give me another fine....



Is it a horned dildo  or wobbly sausage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Give him grumpy cat with the word "No!"


----------



## devdev

eviltoy said:


> Is it a horned dildo  or wobbly sausage


A dildo with sausage horns.... staying classy 

I should mention as an admin I could actually change someone's avatar, but doing so without good reason would breach the code of conduck


----------



## eviltoy

PeterHarris said:


> Give him grumpy cat with the word "No!"


Hahaha that's my work mysite avatar


----------



## eviltoy

devdev said:


> A dildo with sausage horns.... staying classy
> 
> I should mention as an admin I could actually change someone's avatar, but doing so without good reason would breach the code of conduck



Meh I'm game go ahead


----------



## PeterHarris

Winner winner duck dinner


----------



## MarkK

lol, wobbly sausage. Sounds weird...


----------



## devdev

My work here is done


----------



## eviltoy

MarkK said:


> lol, wobbly sausage. Sounds weird...



Hold that thought its about to get funny


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> My work here is done


No. Your work here has just started...


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> No. Your work here has just started...


 
no, look at his Avatar.

He is the first proponent of a Ratava free world.

Say no to drugs!


----------



## eviltoy




----------



## eviltoy

devdev said:


> no, look at his Avatar.
> 
> He is the first proponent of a Ratava free world.
> 
> Say no to drugs!



Bwahahaha


----------



## devdev

eviltoy said:


>




Well the mom turned out much better looking than I expected

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

eviltoy said:


> Hold that thought its about to get funny


 
I think it just did =D


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Well the mom turned out much better looking than I expected


Hahahahaj. That was funny.

And I know his ravata has been changed but its 1 member (not wably sausage) and there is many more sausages to go... wait what?


----------



## devdev

Mother of G&d!

I clicked on a link at the end of that video you posted @eviltoy. I just watched a mother give birth in a river.

Whatever you guys do, don't ever watch *Birth in Nature: Natural Birth* on Youtube. Seriously, it is so bad, that I won't even post the link here.

I blame you eviltoy, Ratava addict

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

devdev said:


> Mother of G&d!
> 
> I clicked on a link at the end of that video you posted @eviltoy. I just watched a mother give birth in a river.
> 
> Whatever you guys do, don't ever watch *Birth in Nature: Natural Birth* on Youtube. Seriously, it is so bad, that I won't even post the link here.
> 
> I blame you eviltoy, Ratava addict



Bwahaha that's mild


----------



## devdev

LOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

devdev said:


> LOL!
> View attachment 7245



Oh my soul I just died lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

so, this ratava, doI crush it and sniff it or is it more of a inject it kinda thing?


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

MarkK said:


> so, this ratava, doI crush it and sniff it or is it more of a inject it kinda thing?


 
You suitcase it...


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


>


 
From avatars to river birth in 2 pages flat lolol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarkK

Nice! I better get comfortable for this!


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> From avatars to river birth in 2 pages flat lolol


 
Yeah, even by my standards that is pretty damn quick. LOL! You guys crack me up


----------



## eviltoy

MarkK said:


> so, this ratava, doI crush it and sniff it or is it more of a inject it kinda thing?



Mix in 70/30 vg pg and vape it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Another thread that headed south very quick.... hahahaha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Wasn't me


----------



## kimbo

@devdev with his rivers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

But we all have Avatars now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev




----------



## Paulie

hahahaha @devdev ill change that to mine if you change urs to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

devdev said:


>


I think I might see a resemblance here... Hmmm wonder who that looks like...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> hahahaha @devdev ill change that to mine if you change urs to this


 
Lol come on Paulie! That's such a miff looking pic.

Get something funny and I am game


----------



## Paulie

lol i like my avatar but these are cool


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> lol i like my avatar but these are cool


oh wait, you do actually have an avatar. Never mind then, you can keep that one.

Will find someone else to pic on


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> If I were to suggest a avatar for @eviltoy then @Rob Fisher would give me another fine....


 
No he wouldn't... everyone needs an avatar... unless of course you are sugesting you know who!


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> No he wouldn't... everyone needs an avatar... unless of course you are sugesting you know who!


Lol. I was thinking more in the line of a yellow duck with an exta under the duck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

This might be the avatar for that thread about the most awesome vape review dude.... It's here if you haven't seen it yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I found one for @Vapourshark

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

and @eviltoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapourshark

Awesome. Thanks @Metal Liz . It's awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

devdev said:


> So the number of folks without an Avatar on the forum is too high, in the spirit of fun we are going to suggest avatars for people, on a completely arbitrary basis, it would be nice if this encouraged people to customise their profiles a little more.
> 
> Starting off with @paulph201 here is my recommendation:
> 
> Goats jumping over an olive tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @maggie follett here is something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see someone cruising around with no avatar, please make a suggestion for them here


 
Thanks for the suggestion. Very cool and may I use it on my FB page and group? The reason I currently don't have a symbol to represent me is simple and a matter of personal choice. As a wordsmith, I immediately saw the wordplay/pun potential (especially on a vaping forum)! You see, after smoking for over 30 years, I vape, hence I "no av a tar" in my lungs. My first moke-free month coming up, and I'm advancing steadily into the zone.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

maggie follett said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Very cool and may I use it on my FB page and group? The reason I currently don't have a symbol to represent me is simple and a matter of personal choice. As a wordsmith, I immediately saw the wordplay/pun potential (especially on a vaping forum)! You see, after smoking for over 30 years, I vape, hence I "no av a tar" in my lungs. My first moke-free month coming up, and I'm advancing steadily into the zone.
> Thanks


 
I hear you @maggie follett , I know you like the avatar play, I am usually quite good with things like that. Everyone is free to do as they please, I just prefer the benefits of quicker association one the one hand for browsing, and an individuals expression on the other.

Anyway, keep going, it gets much easier once you have the first month under your belt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

devdev said:


> I hear you @maggie follett , I know you like the avatar play, I am usually quite good with things like that. Everyone is free to do as they please, I just prefer the benefits of quicker association one the one hand for browsing, and an individuals expression on the other.
> 
> Anyway, keep going, it gets much easier once you have the first month under your belt!


 
Thank you. I hope you see that I have an appropriate visual now. (Cloud phoenix from ashes.) Now, how the hell do I attach a handle? Is it under 'signature'?


----------



## devdev

maggie follett said:


> Thank you. I hope you see that I have an appropriate visual now. (Cloud phoenix from ashes.) Now, how the hell do I attach a handle? Is it under 'signature'?


 
Do you mean changing your username? One of the admins can do that for you in the site's control panel. Just let us know what you want it to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

devdev said:


> Do you mean changing your username? One of the admins can do that for you in the site's control panel. Just let us know what you want it to be



Cool. Thank you. 'Vaper Rising'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

maggie follett said:


> Cool. Thank you. 'Vaper Rising'


 
And so it shall be done!

Clever name BTW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

#letsrevivethisthread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Rascals003

How about this for your avatar image

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

One for @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One for @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hehe @Rob Fisher 
Love it

Am looking at guys that don't have avatar images currently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

What a cool thread! How did it lay low for so long!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rascals003

Silver said:


> @Rascals003
> 
> How about this for your avatar image
> 
> View attachment 136011


I like, will definitely upload it. Thanks @Silver

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rascals003 said:


> I like, will definitely upload it. Thanks @Silver
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Not compulsory @Rascals003 - you can load anything you like - just a prod and an idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rascals003

Silver said:


> Not compulsory @Rascals003 - you can load anything you like - just a prod and an idea


Well it was a good idea and nice gesture. Uploaded 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rascals003 said:


> Well it was a good idea and nice gesture. Uploaded
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



That looks rather tasty @Rascals003 !!
Cool !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> One for @Raindance
> View attachment 136013


Your wish be granted Kemosabe.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> One for @Captain Chaos
> View attachment 136012


Oh yeah! Going to use it as my avatar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two possible options for Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two options for @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> One for @Raindance
> View attachment 136013


Hahahahahaha that's how i imagined him to be...

@Rob Fisher where is mine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Two possible options for Hi Ho @Silver!
> View attachment 136141
> View attachment 136142


I was looking for a pic of the silver surfer lounging around but alas this will have to do...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha that's how i imagined him to be...
> 
> @Rob Fisher where is mine?



@RainstormZA here are a few options.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Two options for @Hooked
> View attachment 136143
> View attachment 136144


@Hooked, The first one is pretty awesome!



RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha that's how i imagined him to be...
> 
> @Rob Fisher where is mine?


At times, well, lets just say it happens! LOL.

Pretty cool avatar you have there right now @rainstorm.



Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA here are a few options.
> View attachment 136146
> View attachment 136147
> View attachment 136148



Lol the umbrella one is funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Christos and @Rob Fisher
Thanks for the suggestions 

I am going to stick to my colosseum for now. Main reason is that it's my own photo that I took when I visited Italy in 2013. I have explained it previously but it took me many hours to get that photo 

The other reason I like that photo is it reminds me of that trip, which was my best overseas trip with my wife. 4 weeks of amazement. Every time I log on to the forum it brings up memories of that trip and makes me happy. It also reminds me to aim for another trip similar to that.... Which hasn't happened yet. But that's the plan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos and @Rob Fisher
> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> I am going to stick to my colosseum for now. Main reason is that it's my own photo that I took when I visited Italy in 2013. I have explained it previously but it took me many hours to get that photo
> 
> The other reason I like that photo is it reminds me of that trip, which was my best overseas trip with my wife. 4 weeks of amazement. Every time I log on to the forum it brings up memories of that trip and makes me happy. It also reminds me to aim for another trip similar to that.... Which hasn't happened yet. But that's the plan!


I know. J just like pulling your leg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Also @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Can someone please suggest an avatar image for @omarvds 

Omar, you've been here for nearly 3 years!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Can someone please suggest an avatar image for @omarvds
> 
> Omar, you've been here for nearly 3 years!


@omarvds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Too good @Christos !!!


----------



## Silver

Ok @Christos - here's another challenge for you!

@crazypora from Port Elizabeth


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok @Christos - here's another challenge for you!
> 
> @crazypora from Port Elizabeth


@crazypora

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Well played @Christos !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Or a little more subtle...
@crazypora

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Ok one more. The official polo loco.
@crazypora

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

And one for @Rob Fisher even though he has an awesome avatar.

Points for getting the reference and no it's not a grumpy bird

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> And one for @Rob Fisher even though he has an awesome avatar.
> 
> Points for getting the reference and no it's not a grumpy bird
> 
> View attachment 136187



Change is as good as a holiday! Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Awesome ones @Christos the crazy pora ones made me laugh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Kingfisher Rob

Classic @Christos !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Kingfisher Rob
> 
> Classic @Christos !!


Instead of that , it's King @Rob Fisher lol. How fitting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@omarvds 
Something went wonky with your avatar image...
Did you try change it?


----------



## Christos

Ok final one for @crazypora .
The chicken from Moana.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Well played @omarvds 







I don't know why your avatar shows as broken in some threads
Maybe it will refresh soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crazypora

Christos said:


> Ok final one for @crazypora .
> The chicken from Moana.
> View attachment 136202


Haha love it 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

@Rob Fisher Love the hooks - just need one of them to hold a bottle of coffee juice and it will be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Love the hooks - just need one of them to hold a bottle of coffee juice and it will be perfect!


Here you go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 136228



Oh hell no @Christos! Peeps will think I'm an alcoholic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Hooked said:


> Oh hell no @Christos! Peeps will think I'm an alcoholic!


Then maybe?





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

acorn said:


> Then maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



@acorn It looks great in the pic here, but when I set it as my avatar I could hardly see the word coffee. "Hooked" and "Drinker" were practically shouting from the rooftops . But I've changed my avatar now to something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] when new peeps join, tell them that they have X weeks in which to display an avatar; after which one will be assigned to them. And provide them with the link to this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] when new peeps join, tell them that they have X weeks in which to display an avatar; after which one will be assigned to them. And provide them with the link to this thread


Or just pm me and I'll hound them

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the suggestion @Hooked 
Lol

@Christos - we'll lure them into this thread after a few weeks and I know you will come up with some excellent avatar image suggestions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> g0g when new peeps join, tell them that they have X weeks in which to display an avatar; after which one will be assigned to them. And provide them with the link to this thread


Like the avatar @Hooked!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Christos @Raindance or anyone else:

How do you quote what someone said in a previous post?


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Christos @Raindance or anyone else:
> 
> How do you quote what someone said in a previous post?



If you click "Reply" it quotes the whole post

But if you highlight a portion and then click on the little "Reply" that pops up it just quotes that portion.

Or if you want to quote multiple pieces you click on the little "+Quote" button, then it inserts it into a memory and then you can quote all of them in your post

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Christos @Raindance or anyone else:
> 
> How do you quote what someone said in a previous post?


Hit the "reply" button bottom right, and their post is quoted in the reply box ready for you to comment on.

Alternately, you can select "quote" in their post and then "insert quotes" in the reply box and the message(s) get added as well.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> But if you highlight a portion and then click on the little "Reply" that pops up it just quotes that portion.


Did not know about this! Thanks @Silver!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Did not know about this! Thanks @Silver!
> 
> Regards



It's so cool @Raindance 
This software has many cool features that one discovers new things all the time - lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> But if you highlight a portion and then click on the little "Reply" that pops up it just quotes that portion.


Oh em geee...

I did not know this!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Oh em geee...
> 
> I did not know this!!!


Seeing as though you are here, I found you an avatar...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Seeing as though you are here, I found you an avatar...
> View attachment 136333


One more for @Stosta And these are my nice ones...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> One more for @Stosta And these are my nice ones...
> 
> View attachment 136336


I'll give it a day and see if it grows on me!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> I'll give it a day and see if it grows on me!


OMG @Stosta, I have no words. 

This needs to be saved for posterity!.


LOL!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I'll give it a day and see if it grows on me!


You sir are a dying breed!
Not often people are proud of who they are

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> Oh em geee...
> 
> I did not know this!!!


How did you not know? I figured it all out by myself. Lol.

See @Raindance I'm a proper nerd lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

What will you suggest for my avatar @Christos


----------



## Christos

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What will you suggest for my avatar @Christos


You got me!
I don't know much about you, can't make any assumptions on weather you like cricket or are originally from the north or south.
I do know you are somewhat involved in IT and are living in cape town.

All I can suggest at this point is one of the hottest curries I ever had locally. A crab curry.
Here is a crab smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Classic @Christos !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Here you go @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Here is one for you @Christos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Christos said:


> Here you go @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> View attachment 136435


good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I found a better one for you @Christos

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I think I've found @antonherbst's new avatar, the excitement on his face upon receiving some rather pretty vapemail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## antonherbst

BumbleBee said:


> I think I've found @antonherbst's new avatar, the excitement on his face upon receiving some rather pretty vapemail
> 
> View attachment 136595



Done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Not sure If I missed it (I have 1200 more posts to go through, im catching Up) but any suggestions on mine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashy

Dietz said:


> @Tashy


Thanks. Don't know where you found a picture of me??

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

I havent seen @Constantbester here in a long while but this would be suited to when he does come back.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Constantbester

antonherbst said:


> I havent seen @Constantbester here in a long while but this would be suited to when he does come back.
> 
> View attachment 136610


LOL.....I'm still around. Just keeping quiet and doing my "like" thing....new avatar done and dusted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Tashy

Dietz said:


> Not sure If I missed it (I have 1200 more posts to go through, im catching Up) but any suggestions on mine?


@Dietz this must be you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Tashy said:


> @Dietz this must be you
> View attachment 136612
> 
> View attachment 136613


Why not use his work ID photo, the one the strip joint he works at gave him?


(@Dietz is the one top center)

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Why not use his work ID photo, the one the strip joint he works at gave him?
> View attachment 136614
> 
> (@Dietz is the one top center)
> 
> Regards


C'mon now!! I told you to keep my secret stripper life a secret!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

And this one for @Raindance 




And @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

@Silver.
For later when you change your mind





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

@Rob fisher





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Lol @Resistance !
Thanks for the thought

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> OMG @Stosta, I have no words.
> 
> This needs to be saved for posterity!.
> View attachment 136394
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Regards


This one wasn't cutting the cheese @Christos !

Firstly sex work isn't real work - Real work is a pain in the ass 

Secondly, there wasn't enough Star Wars.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Here is one for you @Christos
> 
> View attachment 136436





Stosta said:


> This one wasn't cutting the cheese @Christos !
> 
> Firstly sex work isn't real work - Real work is a pain in the ass
> 
> Secondly, there wasn't enough Star Wars.


I'm sure it's a real pain for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Tashy said:


> @Dietz this must be you
> 
> View attachment 136613


this one @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> This one wasn't cutting the cheese @Christos !
> 
> Firstly sex work isn't real work - Real work is a pain in the ass
> 
> Secondly, there wasn't enough Star Wars.



 don't tell me you take it in the back end

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

@Moerse Rooikat a new pic for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

RainstormZA said:


> @Moerse Rooikat a new pic for you
> 
> View attachment 136712


a bit small i im more full body

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> a bit small i im more full body


Aaaaaw come on, that face expression suits you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

@franshorn... 

￼















Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> @Raindance



View attachment 136722

That's actually called the Piranha boogie, native to the lower Amazon delta region.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> View attachment 136722
> 
> That's actually called the Piranha boogie, native to the lower Amazon delta region.
> 
> Regards


I thought that was the ol'lady shuffle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> View attachment 136722
> 
> That's actually called the Piranha boogie, native to the lower Amazon delta region.
> 
> Regards


Mashed piranha, anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Mashed piranha, anyone?


Tastes like chicken!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Tastes like chicken!
> 
> Regards


The Makhosi has spoken... Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

@bumblebee








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Lol, that first one @Resistance 
Haha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

@BumbleBee
Maybe this one





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> @BumbleBee
> Maybe this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


May I suggest an hairy BumbleBee?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Resistance said:


> @BumbleBee
> Maybe this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Nice tattoo, but not for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I think I’ll try this one one for a while, he looks like me a little bit

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

BumbleBee said:


> I think I’ll try this one one for a while, he looks like me a little bit
> 
> View attachment 137652


Awesome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Christos - I have a new avatar challenge for you

@ReaperRXi 
Member since 2016...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

Yes @Silver lol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ReaperRXi said:


> Yes @Silver lol?



Don't worry - we just going to try find a good avatar image for you...
Well, to be more precise, we are calling on the superpowers of avatar king Christos!
hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - I have a new avatar challenge for you
> 
> @ReaperRXi
> Member since 2016...


Easy. 
Wheat reaper and some horse power for the rxi.
@ReaperRXi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ReaperRXi

Oh snap lol..... I think I should put one up then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReaperRXi

Hahahahahahahaha, classic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

I'm in the mood for a change

@Christos and others : hit me (and it had better not resemble poop because of all the k@k I talk)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> I'm in the mood for a change
> 
> @Christos and others : hit me (and it had better not resemble poop because of all the k@k I talk)


Here you go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 137770


lets give it a run and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

craigb said:


> lets give it a run and see how it goes


it fits sort off
hand is missing dow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


>


Yours would be so easy but so NSFW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Christos, i have another avatar challenge for you 

@Yash23 
Member since 2016!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos, i have another avatar challenge for you
> 
> @Yash23
> Member since 2016!


Very difficult but yash rhymes with mash...
So @Yash23

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Oh that is just marvellous @Christos !!!
Your originality is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Very difficult but yash rhymes with mash...
> So @Yash23
> View attachment 137936


That's awesome logic!

Christos rhymes with crisp toes...




EDIT - I know you'll actually love this, because it only adds to the taste of bile in people's throats when they read one of your posts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> That's awesome logic!
> 
> Christos rhymes with crisp toes...
> 
> View attachment 137939


Ew that's nasty! Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> That's awesome logic!
> 
> Christos rhymes with crisp toes...
> 
> View attachment 137939
> 
> 
> EDIT - I know you'll actually love this, because it only adds to the taste of bile in people's throats when they read one of your posts.


Shall I use this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Shall I use this?


Definitely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> That's awesome logic!
> 
> Christos rhymes with crisp toes...
> 
> View attachment 137939
> 
> 
> EDIT - I know you'll actually love this, because it only adds to the taste of bile in people's throats when they read one of your posts.


And this is exactly what I wanted to see before breakfast this morning. Thanks guy's!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> That's awesome logic!
> 
> Christos rhymes with crisp toes...
> 
> View attachment 137939
> 
> 
> EDIT - I know you'll actually love this, because it only adds to the taste of bile in people's throats when they read one of your posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Dietz said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Too slow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Christos said:


> Too slow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz

How about one of these @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> How about one of these @Christos


I doubt @Christos will be putting any selfies up as his avatar...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> How about one of these @Christos


The last one is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Stosta how do I block from seeing someone's posts.
Hahahaha that avatar of @Christos is proper miff.

Can't handle feet stuff makes me want to 

Like when they have those adds on tv of the feet cheese graters and have a lovely pile of parmasian cheese left over after the jobs done. Propper siff that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

@BumbleBee for being an awesome sport you can go back to your normal avatar.
All in favour say aye

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Resistance said:


> @BumbleBee for being an awesome sport you can go back to your normal avatar.
> All in favour say aye
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


I dunno, I kinda like this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Clouds4Days said:


> @Stosta how do I block from seeing someone's posts.
> Hahahaha that avatar of @Christos is proper miff.



I second this motion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> I second this motion.


Yeah you can blame @Stosta for it... 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hi guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> @BumbleBee for being an awesome sport you can go back to your normal avatar.
> All in favour say aye
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Aye! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Christos said:


> Hi guys


Ahh Great! now it has a voice too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> I second this motion.


Could be worse:






Free avatar anyone?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Cornelius

I is wanting to has a new avatar!
Can like Pamela watermelons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cornelius said:


> I is wanting to has a new avatar!
> Can like Pamela watermelons!


It's a interesting arrangement of chicken nuggets because who does not like chicken nuggets?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Or these two nuggets cuddling looking at the sun @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Wow you guys are proper siff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Ok any new suggestions for myself?
I hear a lot of complaints and no suggestions.... 

Sorry @Stosta your suggestion is way ahead if it's time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> Ok any new suggestions for myself?
> I hear a lot of complaints and no suggestions....
> 
> Sorry @Stosta your suggestion is way ahead if it's time.


Please use this one @Christos, I beg you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> Please use this one @Christos, I beg you
> 
> View attachment 138322


Ok. Done. As long as you aren't more attracted to me now @BumbleBee it should be good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> Ok. Done. As long as you aren't more attracted to me now @BumbleBee it should be good


I think you’re safe, this bee is a banting bee, only sugar free pollen for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

BumbleBee said:


> I think you’re safe, this bee is a banting bee, only sugar free pollen for me


@BumbleBee, aren't those kind of bees also called Flies?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Please use this one @Christos, I beg you
> 
> View attachment 138322



Oh much much much much better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Raindance said:


> @BumbleBee, aren't those kind of bees also called Flies?
> 
> Regards


Oh crap, maybe I’m a butterfly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> View attachment 138679
> 
> 
> @Stosta


Although @Stosta isn't so bulky down stairs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> Although @Stosta isn't so bulky down stairs



Nothing a cricket box can't fix

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Nothing a cricket box can't fix


Would be bad for business. False advertising firstly and secondly precious time wasted between dressing and undressing for clients...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Adephi said:


> View attachment 138679
> 
> 
> @Stosta


I would love to change it to this... But sadly the effect would be lost because of the square shape of profile pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Stosta said:


> I would love to change it to this... But sadly the effect would be lost because of the square shape of profile pictures.


Can someone help out @Stosta with a round version of this pic pleaaaaassssse


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Can someone help out @Stosta with a round version of this pic pleaaaaassssse
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



I think he doesn't want the bottom part to be cropped out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Can someone help out @Stosta with a round version of this pic pleaaaaassssse
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


@Resistance, one for you:




Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

I tried to change it.dont know what went wrong but will do it again 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> @Resistance, one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


That o e didn't work so i got this one

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb

surely @franshorn has no excuse to be avatar-less by now ... any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

craigb said:


> surely @franshorn has no excuse to be avatar-less by now ... any suggestions?


Before this one gets Derailed...

I suggest this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Dietz said:


> Before this one gets Derailed...
> 
> I suggest this


Party pooper.... you sir are a buzzkill

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

@Dietz this one is for you since you took the jam out of my donut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Christos said:


> @Dietz this one is for you since you took the jam out of my donut.
> View attachment 140729


WHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHahahahahahahahaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Before this one gets Derailed...
> 
> I suggest this


Attempts to begin derailing...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> Attempts to begin derailing...
> 
> View attachment 140730


Hopefully none of the Afrikaans guys are taking part here !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Reminding @franshorn that day by day, he is slowly killing us by not having an avatar...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dietz said:


> Hopefully none of the Afrikaans guys are taking part here !







Koedoe horing ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@franshorn

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Resistance said:


> @franshorn


Ha a... ‍

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

@Wade McDonald I have an avatars for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

@RocketMan I have an avatar for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Wade McDonald

Christos said:


> @Wade McDonald I have an avatars for you.
> View attachment 146345
> View attachment 146346


Thank you sir I will update. So kind of you to go out of your way and find something for me 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Wade McDonald I have an avatars for you.
> View attachment 146345
> View attachment 146346



Brilliant @Christos !

That avatar will be easily distinguished @Wade McDonald !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Here is one for you @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> Here is one for you @Jean claude Vaaldamme


Rather this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Rather this
> View attachment 163155


I think you cropped the brown spot behind the wolf which would be more appropriate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Rather this
> View attachment 163155



I fixed it for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> I think you cropped the brown spot behind the wolf which would be more appropriate


I dont even know what cropped mean. And Im pretty confident that you not the farmer type, so Im sure its not farm related

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I dont even know what cropped mean. And Im pretty confident that you not the farmer type, so Im sure its not farm related


interestingly I know more about farming than you may think and have spent many years of my career on commercial farms and on tractors.
Also I used to frequent NAMPO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> interestingly I know more about farming than you may think and have spent many years of my career on commercial farms and on tractors.
> Also I used to frequent NAMPO.


Eish I know the feeling I read many comic books and went to Comic con, now I think Im Batman

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish I know the feeling I read many comic books and went to Comic con, now I think Im Batman


I would have gone with a unicorn....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> Here is one for you @Jean claude Vaaldamme


MOFFIE !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I dont even know what cropped mean. And Im pretty confident that you not the farmer type, so Im sure its not farm related





Christos said:


> interestingly I know more about farming than you may think and have spent many years of my career on commercial farms and on tractors.
> Also I used to frequent NAMPO.





Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish I know the feeling I read many comic books and went to Comic con, now I think Im Batman





Christos said:


> I would have gone with a unicorn....





ARYANTO said:


> MOFFIE !



HKGK!

Groete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Im so glad you already have an avatar @king-ding-n-ling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> Im so glad you already have an avatar @king-ding-n-ling



I'm sure you got a few suggestions. Please do not share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> I'm sure you got a few suggestions. Please do not share.


For the sake of the children and to not upset Mnr VaalDamme, I shall not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

